# Hat sich jmd. auch die Gigabyte 470 GTX Super Over Clocked (SOC) neu gekauft?



## kalterjava (27. Dezember 2010)

*Gigabyte 470 GTX Super Over Clocked (SOC) neu gekauft? Siegel?*

Grüße an alle,

habe jetzt meine Karte bekommen und wollte fragen ob mir jmd. sagen kann, wie Gigabyte diese Karten verpackt - sprich, ob es am Karton und an der antistatischen Schutzhülle der Grafikkarte ein Siegel gibt?

Ich frage, weil ich 
a) kein Siegel gesehen habe
b) die Schutzhülle nur mit einem Tesa zugeklebt ist
c) die Anleitungen geknickt sind
d) bereits schon das Packbandsiegel gebrochen war und ein transparentes drübergeklebt wurde.

Danke schon für eure Antworten.


----------

